# Newfangled Workbench, my way



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

So I've been threatening to put up pictures of my bench since I built it. Today I finally got around to taking a few of the bench and the "shop" in general. Here they are.

The first shot is a long shot that shows most of the shop.

The second shot is the end vice and tool well/sanding box.

The third shot shows the additional shelf I added to the bench for tool storage.

Fourth shot is most of the rest of the shop, minus some wood storage in the corner.

The final shot is a "close up" of the tool well/sanding box opened up.

The tool well is about 10" by 24" and all the materials for the bench other than the pipe clamps are extra scraps I had around the house. So far I'm finding the bench very practical to use and it's been great. I haven't really used the tool well yet but I suspect I will soon. The biggest benefit I've seen so far from the bench was making me more organized and giving me a decent layout. I committed to just parking my car outside the garage and just using half the garage, which gives me a fair amount of dedicated space to work in. The extra storage of the bench helps a lot too.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol nice... Really like the home made down draft insert!

~tom


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, it's just a tub drain or something from the local big box lumber store. I have no idea if it will work well, but it fits my shopvac hose reasonably well. One of these days I'll epoxy it in place so it doesn't pop out.


----------



## papagreg (Jan 4, 2011)

This is one of my projects I plan to do once I get into my new shop. I like what you did with adding the downdraft table. I have a couple of questions. Did you use 3/4" pipe or did you stay with the 1/2" pipe for the pipe clamps? When you did the joinery did you go with the lag bolt joinery or did you use draw bolt joinery? My concern with the lag bolt joinery is racking and being unable over time to tighten the joints without the lag bolts stripping out.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm building a similar version this week actually. Pretty excited about it. Question for you, though, on the tool well, what's holding the MDF in place? I understand with the pipe clamp well, there are edges that hold the pieces snug, but I don't see anything holding the outside pieces. Maybe I'm missing something. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

papagreg said:


> This is one of my projects I plan to do once I get into my new shop. I like what you did with adding the downdraft table. I have a couple of questions. Did you use 3/4" pipe or did you stay with the 1/2" pipe for the pipe clamps? When you did the joinery did you go with the lag bolt joinery or did you use draw bolt joinery? My concern with the lag bolt joinery is racking and being unable over time to tighten the joints without the lag bolts stripping out.


I used 1/2" pipes because they were cheaper clamps and cheaper pipes and the goal was to do this under $50. 

I'm not sure what draw bolt joinery is. I used 6 inch long 1/2 or 5/8 inch lag screws. I don't have any issues with racking, though because of the added shelf. I suspect without it and the weight it adds it may be more of an issue.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Taylormade said:


> I'm building a similar version this week actually. Pretty excited about it. Question for you, though, on the tool well, what's holding the MDF in place? I understand with the pipe clamp well, there are edges that hold the pieces snug, but I don't see anything holding the outside pieces. Maybe I'm missing something. Thanks for posting this!


I don't have anything holding the mdf in place on the table top. the tool well is just screwed into the supporting structure because it is light enough to move around easily. The top for the tool well just sits on top like the rest of the top pieces. I figured they're heavy enough to stay put while I'm working and without screws they're a lot easier to replace or flip over to "resurface".

So far nothing moves on this except when I want it to, so I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

forgive my ignorance, but can I ask a stupid question? I'm not going to wait for an answer. Can I assume that the box and the associated home made down draft attachment is for placing small items in it and sanding them? If so, me likey. 

(raises hand) another question: this may seem crazy but I have surplus Oak plywood. More so than MDF. Is there any reason you can think of why I shouldn't use the 3/4" plywood instead of MDF?


----------



## papagreg (Jan 4, 2011)

This is what Draw bolt joinery is.
http://eberhardt.bz/GME_Wood_Land/G...ues_Information/Joinery/3_Draw_Bolt_Joint.pdf
This is the type of joinery I plan on using instead of just the lag bolts to adjust to seasonal movement and possible racking.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Taylormade said:


> forgive my ignorance, but can I ask a stupid question? I'm not going to wait for an answer. Can I assume that the box and the associated home made down draft attachment is for placing small items in it and sanding them? If so, me likey.
> 
> (raises hand) another question: this may seem crazy but I have surplus Oak plywood. More so than MDF. Is there any reason you can think of why I shouldn't use the 3/4" plywood instead of MDF?


The oak would be fine. I used mdf because I had it on hand. The original design calls for 2x4s that are ripped down a bit to make them more square. I didn't want to use anything but scraps, where possible so I used an old mdf bench/table thing that the previous owner of my house had built in the basement. 

As for the sanding well, I actually just made it that way because as a tool well I don't think I'll use it a whole lot. I do a lot of sanding though, and sometimes it's easier to use a sanding table than to attach the vacuum to the sander. Stuff just sits on the tabletop, which has holes drilled in it and the dust gets sucked through the holes by the vacuum. I've never actually used one but people seem to really like them and it was an easy addition that has the benefit of "closing" the tool well so it isn't a complete dust trap.


----------

